# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Problem me renien e flokeve

## Davius

_Flokët kanë një rëndësi shumë të madhe për estetikën e njeriut. Rënia e tyre është e dukshme tek femrat dhe tek meshkujt, por më e theksuar është tek meshkujt. Por, përse bien flokët? A është i mundur parandalimi i këtij fenomeni? Si mund të trajtohet rënia e tyre?_

*Shkaqet e rënies* 

Trashëgimia dhe faktorët gjenetike. Rënia e flokëve ashtu si ngjyra e syve, është një tipar i trashëgueshëm. Me kalimin e kohës floku bëhet i hollë dhe bie kur folikulat vdesin. Gjenet që provokojnë rënien e flokut janë të transmetueshme nga të dy prindërit. Është i kotë rriti që ndiqet shpesh nga prindërit për të qethur fëmijët e vegjël, në mënyrë që të rritet dhe shtohet floku. Nëse njeri nga prindërit vuan rënien e flokut, ajo do transmetohet tek fëmija nëse ai ka marrë gjenet e tij. Por nga ana tjetër nuk është e thënë që prindi vuan rënien e flokut dhe patjetër duhet ta ketë dhe fëmija. Kjo është në varësi se nga cili prind i janë transmetuar gjenet fëmijës. Pikërisht me këtë fakt shpjegohen dhe rastet e shumta që ndodhin brenda një familjeje, ku njëri vëlla është tullac, ndërsa tjetri ka një dendësi të madhe të flokëve. Rënia e flokëve fillon që 20 vjeç, por ajo vihet re vetëm kur personi arrin në të 30-t. Rënia e flokëve nga trashëgimia është tipike në pjesën ballore dhe anash 
ballit. 

*Stresi*
Stresi është një faktor shumë rëndues në rënien e flokut. Në ndryshim me faktorin gjenetik, rënia e flokëve, për arsye stresi, është e shpërndarë në të gjithë zonën ku ka flokë ose e lokalizuar në formë rrethore. Sipas specialistëve, dietat e keqbalancuara sjellin si rezultat një keqekuilibrim të ushqimeve të nevojshme për organizmin. Mungesa e proteinave mund të ndryshojë prodhimin normal të flokëve dhe të bëjnë që flokët të hyjnë në një fazë pushimi dhe për dy apo tre muaj do të shfaqet humbja e flokëve në masë.

*Sëmundjet*
Ndodh shpesh që shfaqet dukuria e humbjes së flokëve pas kalimit të ndonjë infeksioni, si ethe të forta, operacione, etj. Gjithashtu dhe pas çrregullimeve të funksionimit të gjëndrave tiroide ndodh rënia e flokëve. Në këto raste është e nevojshme ti jepet fund me trajtim për ti normalizuar. Gjithashtu, shfaqet ky fenomen kur ka mosfunksionim të hormoneve mashkullore të njohura si androgjene ose femërore të njohura si estrogjene. Në këto raste korrigjimi i disekuilibrit eviton rënien e flokut. Gjithashtu, disa sëmundje shoqërohen nga rënia e flokëve, siç është rasti i diabetit dhe e kundërta. Rënia e flokëve është një paralajmërim se ndonjë sëmundje serioze po fillon të shfaqet. Medikamentet që përdorim për shërimin e sëmundjeve ndikojnë në rënien e flokut. Në këto raste lind si domosdoshmëri shtyrja e kurës së sëmundjes ose duhen marrë parasysh më parë pasojat e marrjes së këtyre medikamenteve. Rënia e flokëve nga marrja e medikamenteve zakonisht është e kthyeshme dhe përgjithësisht pa probleme.

*Pakujdesia*
Veset e këqija dhe pakujdesia. Abuzimi me trajtimet kozmetike me cilësi të keqe, agresive dhe përdorimi i vazhdueshëm i tyre besojnë dhe thyejnë kapilarët e flokut duke bërë të mundur rënien e tyre. Një armik i flokut është edhe larja e tyre shumë e shpeshtë dhe krehja me avuj të nxehtë që bëjnë të mundur këputjen e tyre dhe provokojnë disekuilibër në shtresën e yndyrshme të lëkurës. 

*Kujdes*

1-Kontrolloni stresin2-Mbani një dietë të përshtatshme3-Pini të paktën dy kg ujë në ditë4-Konsumoni fruta, perime dhe proteina, me ane të të cilave marrim vitaminat, minerale dhe materiale strukturale thelbësore në rikonstruktimin kapilar.5-Evitoni sa më shumë konsumimin e yndyrave shtazore, duke i zëvendësuar me vajra natyrale, veçanërisht me vajin e ullirit.6-Evitoni ushqimet e skuqura.7-Përdorni sallata të ndryshme.8-Dielli i pishinës dhe i detit është i dëmshëm për flokët.9-Mos e ndërroni shpesh shampon.

_Tirana Observer_

----------


## Davius

*Si të kujdesemi për flokët*

Një njeri i shëndetshëm ka nga 100 000 deri 130 000 qime flokësh. Floku i njeriut zgjatet me rreth 2 milimetra në javë. Ushqimi i keq dhe sëmundjet e ndërpresin procesin e rritjes së flokëve. Është thelbësore mbajtja e higjienës për flokun. Me këtë duhet të kuptohet zgjedhja e shampos së përshtatshme për tipin e flokut. Nuk është e këshillueshme ndërrimi i shpeshtë i llojit e shampos. Nëse flokët i lyeni, boja duhet aplikuar së pari në një tufë të vogël flokësh për shmangien e efekteve anësore. Shtatëdhjetë për qind e meshkujve në botë, sipas studimeve, vuajnë nga rënia e flokëve. Sipas specialistëve, përveç trashëgimisë, fajin për këtë e ka edhe hormone testosterone, i cili është armiku numër një për rënien e flokëve.

*Shkenca, në ditë njerëzve u bien 150 qime* 

Flokët rriten për dy deri tre vjet përpara se të bien. Rënia e flokëve të vjetër është krejt natyrale. Nga pori prej të cilit ra floku i vjetër zakonisht pas një farë kohe del një qime e re floku. Në një ditë njerëzve mund t´u bien 150 qime flokësh. Ka shkaqe të ndryshme që shkaktojnë rënien e flokëve, si ndonjë sëmundje infektoze, përdorimi i një ilaçi të caktuar etj. Kur rënia e flokëve nuk është gjenetike ose e lidhur me sëmundje, parandalimi i këtij fenomeni është i mundur duke ndjekur disa këshilla. Fenomeni fillon në moshën në mes 20 deri 30-vjeçëve. Flokët bëhen më të dobët, bien në mënyrë masive dhe nuk dalin më të rinj. Mbi 70 % e burrave vuajnë nga rënia e flokëve. Fajin për këtë e ka kryesisht hormoni seksual mashkullor testosteron.

*Mjekët: Rënia e flokëve, e trashëguar* 

Rënia e flokëve mund të shkaktohet edhe nga trashëgimia gjenetike. Hormoni seksual testosteron krijon lidhje me një enzimë të caktuar dhe shndërrohet në një dihidrotestosteron, apo siç emërohet ndryshe DHT. Kjo futet nëpërmjet gjakut që riqarkullon në rrënjët e flokëve dhe ngujohet aty. DHT jo vetëm pengon rritjen e flokëve, por edhe ndalon daljen e flokëve të rinj. Me kalimin e kohës, poret mbyllen krejt. Rreth 20 për qind e femrave në botë vuajnë nga rënia e flokëve, zakonisht një femër mund të humbasë flokë vetëm nëse kalon stres, përdor bojë të keqe, nuk i ushqen flokët ose dhe nëse përdor drogëra të ndryshme. Kurse 30 vjeç është mosha mesatare kur nis fenomeni i rënies së flokëve. Specialistët tregojnë se, realisht fenomeni nis që në moshën 20-vjeçare, kohë kjo kur në kokën e njeriut fillojnë të përdoren produkte të ndryshme kozmetike.

*Propecia, një mjet kundër rënies së flokëve*

Propecia është një lloj medikamenti i zbuluar kohët e fundit. Ai bën të mundur bllokimin e enzimës që lidhet me testosteronin, duke e penguar kështu këtë lidhje. Numri i DHT në lëkurën e kokës pakësohet kështu me dy të tretat. Kjo bën që të ndalojë rënia e flokëve në pjesën më të madhe të burrave dhe në shumë raste arrijnë rrënjët e flokëve të rigjenerohen dhe të prodhojnë flokë të fuqishëm si më parë. Jo pak, por 150 fije floku, është sasia që u bie të gjithë njerëzve nga koka thuajse çdo ditë, dhe në pranverë dhe në vjeshtë ky numër është edhe më i lart. Nëse kjo shifër shtohet atëherë të gjithë personat duhet të shqetësohen. Ndërkohë që 2 milimetra në javë zgjatet floku i njeriut, nëse ai dëmtohet me produkte jo të përshtatshme kozmetike (si për meshkuj ashtu edhe për femra), atëherë ai këputet po kaq milimetra gjatë javës. 

_Tirana Observer_

----------


## Dorontina

armiku me i madh i flokve asht dalja jasht me flok te lagta kur asht pak ftoft, freski apo frymê
thon qe nuk duhet mi la shpesh , jo nese ke yndyr ato bien me shum pra duhet mi la vetem kur i ke me yndyrpe dhe te pa lara .
Ne barnatore ka shanpona kuder ramjes se flokve dhe ka Vitamina B PP dhe E ...
armik i flokut asht edhe llaku qe i then qimet e flokve dhe Geli qe i len gjith te lagta dhe te mbushura me Gel.

dhe floku merr frym e si te merr kur ju i asht mbyll goja me llak dhe Gel.
ne disa vende femnat i lyen floket ma vaj ulliri dhe flejn nji nate me te ...e kam provu skam pa ndryshim...

----------


## Harda

Ka problem me renien e flokeve.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni.Eshte nje problem qe sa vjen e behet me shqetesues.sepse gjithmon kam pasur flok te shendetshem,te fort,por kam shum koh qe shoh qe floket me bien pa mas sa me ze paniku.renia e flokeve kur lahem eshte e pa dikutueshme por dhue kur i prek ato bien pa fund.
Kam degjuar qe mund te kem mungese vitamine dhe kjo gjendet te nje vaj peshku qe gjendet ne farmaci.Julutem te me keshilloni cduhet te bej cfar duhet te aplikoj tjeter pervec zevendesimit te vitaminave nga goja.
Pra a ka ndonje maske a dicka tjeter natyrale qe duhet ta perdor.
                                                           Do tju isha mire njohese nese do me ndihmonit.
                                                                                                 HARDA.

----------


## Jack Watson

Car je njeher cun apo goc?

Per gocat nuk e di, ndersa per cunat eshte ceshtje rrace. Po qe se ke familjare qe i bine floket, psh babane, nuk ke cfare t'i besh, duhet ta pranosh faktin. Dhe po qe keshtu, rruje vet koken, se mesohesh me kollaj pastaj.

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

> Ka problem me renien e flokeve.
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni.Eshte nje problem qe sa vjen e behet me shqetesues.sepse gjithmon kam pasur flok te shendetshem,te fort,por kam shum koh qe shoh qe floket me bien pa mas sa me ze paniku.renia e flokeve kur lahem eshte e pa dikutueshme por dhue kur i prek ato bien pa fund.
> Kam degjuar qe mund te kem mungese vitamine dhe kjo gjendet te nje vaj peshku qe gjendet ne farmaci.Julutem te me keshilloni cduhet te bej cfar duhet te aplikoj tjeter pervec zevendesimit te vitaminave nga goja.
> Pra a ka ndonje maske a dicka tjeter natyrale qe duhet ta perdor.
>                                                            Do tju isha mire njohese nese do me ndihmonit.
>                                                                                                  HARDA.


varet se je cun apo goc edhe sa vjec je.sic e tha edhe jack watson me lart cunat e kan edhe ne raz shif babain dhe xhaxhallaret e tu,pastaj mos harro se tani esht vjesht dhe ne pergjithsi te gjith humbim flok ,duhet ta kuptosh vet se kto flok qe po te bien se ne kok duken shum qe jan rralluar apo jo ,ka njeres qe humbin shum flok po sac i bien aq te reja i rriten,o ndoshta je ne nje periudh me shum strese e mos harro qe njeriu kur esht i stresuar gjeja e par qe ta jep shenjen jan floket.po ne 90% te rasteve ka te bej rraza ne qoft se ti e ke ne raz me vjen keq po ske car i ben .mer vitamina po deshe se ta forzojn po ne qoft se po te bien shum esht e kot.

----------


## Harda

Jam vajze.Isha e shqetesuar dhe gjendej e parashtrova te alarmuar se kurr me par nuk kam pasur problem me floket. Renia nuk eshte evidente per tu ekspozuar koka se po te ishte keshtu sdo e lija pa shkuar te mjeku e jo te kerkoja aplikime me permbajtje bimore.E di qe stina e vjeshtes eshte periudhe qe floket bien por sigurisht qe cdo person do te behej merak per ti ushqyer ato ne menyre qe ti mbaj te shendetshem.

----------


## lleila

Merrni Nje Liter Shampoon Nga Hithrrat Dhe Nje Koke Hudher E Qeroni Hudhren Komplet Dhe E Grini Qdo Njelpinje Ne Dysh Dhe E Qiteni Ne Shampon E Lini Te Qendroj 10 Dite Mbas 10 Diteve Filloni Ti Pastroni Floket Me Te Deri Sa Ta Perfundoni Te Terin Do Te Shihni Rezultate Perveq Qe Nuk Do Bijne Do Dalin Flok Te Reja  Sukses

----------


## TikTak

ik mi ke doctori ene boj gjith analizat se ke me met pa flok. vallaj sdu me tshqetsu po mos ke ene nai smundje tjeter qi tbin floket

un jom cun ene kujdesem per kaptinen jo mo ti qi je femen

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

jan ca ampola qe quhen crescina jan perfekte per problemin tend,shko e meri besoj se dhe ne shqiperi duhet ti gjesh

----------


## miki_al2001

> Ka problem me renien e flokeve.
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni.Eshte nje problem qe sa vjen e behet me shqetesues.sepse gjithmon kam pasur flok te shendetshem,te fort,por kam shum koh qe shoh qe floket me bien pa mas sa me ze paniku.renia e flokeve kur lahem eshte e pa dikutueshme por dhue kur i prek ato bien pa fund.
> Kam degjuar qe mund te kem mungese vitamine dhe kjo gjendet te nje vaj peshku qe gjendet ne farmaci.Julutem te me keshilloni cduhet te bej cfar duhet te aplikoj tjeter pervec zevendesimit te vitaminave nga goja.
> Pra a ka ndonje maske a dicka tjeter natyrale qe duhet ta perdor.
>                                                            Do tju isha mire njohese nese do me ndihmonit.
>                                                                                                  HARDA.


Pershendetje Harda.

Une do te sugjeroja qe sa me shpejt te vizitosh nje mjek dermatolog.  Ai do te japi keshillat dhe analizat qe ti duhet te besh.Ne rradhe te pare duhet te behet nje analize gjaku complet qe te shihet a ke ndonje semundje apo jo qe shpresoj mos te jete kjo.Pastaj ai duhet te shikoje lekuren dhe te beje nje analize me mbjellje (tip biopsie) qe te shikoje rrenjen e flokut dhe te analizoje cilesine.Do te sugjeroja te perdorje nje shampo Nizoral(ketoconazole) dhe poashtu te merrje vitamine h(biotine).
Jeton ne Shqiperi apo jashte?

Ne se do me teper informacione si dhe me informacione me te hollesishme rreth keti shqetesimi mund te me shkruash edhe ne privat,do perpiqem te ju ndihmoj.

----------


## BvizioN

Eshte normale te humbasesh rreth 100 fije floku ne dite.Nese numri i flokeve qe te bien ne dite (dhe pse jam i bindur qe nuk i ke numruar) eshte rreth 100 fije, to te keshilloja te mos shqetesohesh per arsye se rigjenerohen.

Nese numri i flokeve qe humbet eshte me i larte nga c'permenda, sugjerimi i pare qe do beja (dhe siq te kane keshilluar dhe te tjeret me siper) eshte te kontaktosh nje specialist ne fushen e dermatologjise.Nese renia e flokeve ka qene graduale, nga kohe me pare..nuk do shqetesohesha dhe aq teper.Por renia e menjehereshme e flokeve mund te kete lidhje me semundje te tjera keshtu qe do interesohesha menjehere te doktori ne nje rast te tille.Faktoret qe ndikojne ne renien e flokeve jane te shumte.Ne baze te satistikave nga 10 femra, 6 perjetojne renien e menjehereshme te flokeve ne nje faze te jetes.

Minoxidil eshte nje ilaq i lengeshem me pikatore dhe mendohet se eshte ilaqi me efektiv i krijuar deri tani, jo vetem per luftimin e renies se flokeve por dhe per rigjenerimin  e rrenjeve te flokeve qe te kane rene.Keto rrenje, apo me mire te themi vatra nga ushqehet floku  (ndryshe quajtur follicle) ndodhen te fjetura per vite me radhe pasi floku ka rene.Minoxidil ben te mundur qe ne lekuren e kokes te kete vershim me te tepert xhaku qe ndihmon ne riaktivizimin e ketyre rrenjeve dhe rritjen e flokeve te rinj serisht.

----------


## jesu

> Ka problem me renien e flokeve.
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni.Eshte nje problem qe sa vjen e behet me shqetesues.sepse gjithmon kam pasur flok te shendetshem,te fort,por kam shum koh qe shoh qe floket me bien pa mas sa me ze paniku.renia e flokeve kur lahem eshte e pa dikutueshme por dhue kur i prek ato bien pa fund.
> Kam degjuar qe mund te kem mungese vitamine dhe kjo gjendet te nje vaj peshku qe gjendet ne farmaci.Julutem te me keshilloni cduhet te bej cfar duhet te aplikoj tjeter pervec zevendesimit te vitaminave nga goja.
> Pra a ka ndonje maske a dicka tjeter natyrale qe duhet ta perdor.
>                                                            Do tju isha mire njohese nese do me ndihmonit.
>                                                                                                  HARDA.


Pershendetje!
Lexova shqetesimin tuaj.
Ajo cka do ju rekomandoja eshte te veni ne dermatolog, ku nderkohe te keni bere dhe analizat e gjalur. Nese floku juaj elektrizohet sigurisht edhe renja qe keni, dyshoj se mund te keni mungese hekuri ne gjake. Ate cka eshte mire te kontrolloni eshte Fe ne gjake dhe Feritinin i cili eshte rezervat e hekurit ne gjake. Ju mund te keni kaluar paksa ne anemi, tek femrat ne renien e flokut ky eshte dhe faktori me i shpeshte. Nese vertetoni se eshte ky shkaku i renies se flokur ju rekomandoj te lidheni me nje hematologe, ne raste te tilla rekomadohet (Fysiofer) gjithmone nuk ju a rekomandoje te nerni kete indikament pa rekomadimin e mjekut, pa gjetur shkakun e sigurt te renies se flakut.

Te uroj fat

----------


## Dorontina

Floket bin edhe nese keni koken afer dritares ku flini ...nese asht ...duhet ta ndrroni vendin. floket bin edhe nga emocione te medha mendime serioze qe nuk zgjidhen por floket bin.
mjeku mund te sugjeron me se miri por edhe ne duqane (parfymeri apo barrnatore ) mund te keshollojn shampon kunder renies se folkve, ne spitale asht perdorê ne ujin e fundit fliket jan shperla me uj te perzier me ufull .floket nuk duhet mi la shpesh vetem kur ke nevoj se edhe yndyra e tepert i qet flokt .*Mos u shqetso se te femrat edhe nese bin te gjitha ato prap dalin.*ka edhe vitamina B qe asht per flok sidomos vitamina B6

----------


## Sara_gr

harda dhe un e kisha kete problem esht sigurt munges vitamine. duhet te shkosh tek doktori te besh nje analiz gjaku ? un kisha munges hekuri dhe qe kur i mora kokrrat qe me dha doktori nuk me bije as nje qime floku. sara

----------


## Dorontina

> harda dhe un e kisha kete problem esht sigurt munges vitamine. duhet te shkosh tek doktori te besh nje analiz gjaku ? un kisha munges hekuri dhe qe kur i mora kokrrat qe me dha doktori nuk me bije as nje qime floku. sara


po sigurisht problem mungese hekuri,nga menstruacionet e qregullueme nga ushqimi jo i ekilibrum nga qrregullimi i gjandres tiroide kjo shifet me tharjen e lekures sidomos te kembeve.

----------


## Bledari

nese ke zbokth atehere eshte e sigurt renia e flokeve, mua me ndodhi vet para ca vitesh mu krijua zbokth ne koke dhe do sdo me binin floket kshu qe mer nje shampo kunder zbokthit dhe per floke qe jane te dobet dhe te yndyrshem mer po prap shampo dhe gjithcka do jet perfekte

----------


## Dorontina

> nese ke zbokth atehere eshte e sigurt renia e flokeve, mua me ndodhi vet para ca vitesh mu krijua zbokth ne koke dhe do sdo me binin floket kshu qe mer nje shampo kunder zbokthit dhe per floke qe jane te dobet dhe te yndyrshem mer po prap shampo dhe gjithcka do jet perfekte


po naten flen me kapele ?  :Lulja3:  floket ajrosen edhe naten ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk e di nese ke lidhje direkte me dike qe jeton ne Zvicer apo Gjermani , mirepo do te preferoja qe te porosish nje shampon te quajtur Alpecin eshte gjysh shampon gjys ilac per floket , efekti i tij eshte i vertetuar dhe sdo te kesh probleme me reniet e flokeve asnjeher,  normal po e perdore regullisht. Gjith te mirat.

Kushtrimi.

----------


## Dorontina

> ne Zvicer apo Gjermani , mirepo do te preferoja qe te porosish nje shampon te quajtur Alpecin eshte gjysh shampon gjys ilac per floket ,
> 
> Kushtrimi.


edhe belgjik..


http://www.labelbeaute.ch/product_in...oducts_id=3390

----------

